# Worst Uniforms



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

What are the worst uniforms/patches/badges youve seen? include pics if possible


----------



## radio2526 (Nov 26, 2006)

why don't you start a thread once your able to purchase lottery tickets


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

burger king or macdonalds I'd have to say. both are equally ugly.


----------



## Banshees'Will (Feb 10, 2006)

I tried this patch on my 256 it didn't work, 
Internet Explorer 7 Update for Windows XP SP2 (KB933566) Patch


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I once had a clear Nicotine patch on me, I thought it looked better than the tan one. But alas, the tan one stayed on my arm better.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Dukes County ( Martha's Vineyard ) has to be the worst patch i've seen.

great guys , just need a new patch


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Dunkin Donuts.... since when does pink, orange, and brown go together.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to agree about Dukes County. It looks like something a wilderness group would wear.

I don't think their uniforms are bad but I don't like the reverse stripes the Lynn Police use or did use since I haven't been in Lynn for almost 10 years I don't know if they are still in use.


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

I remember some girls I went to college with used to wear patches, thick ones no doubt. Times have changed.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

tazoez said:


> I once had a clear Nicotine patch on me, I thought it looked better than the tan one. But alas, the tan one stayed on my arm better.


jesus christ don't keep us in suspense... did the patch work?????


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think his problem was he started smoking them....


EOD1 said:


> jesus christ don't keep us in suspense... did the patch work?????


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

tazoez said:


> I once had a clear Nicotine patch on me, I thought it looked better than the tan one. But alas, the tan one stayed on my arm better.


I wear Nic patches to bed purely for the hallucinogenic dreams........ I shave my a$$ daily and switch cheeks night to night. I think the right cheek stimulates the left side of the brain and the left cheek stimulates the right side of the brain or something like that........


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

tms1989 said:


> What are the worst uniforms/patches/badges youve seen? include pics if possible


I'm not very fond of those blue Wal Mart vests although I imagine some find them quite snappy.

Just curious but are you judging departments based on their uniform/patches? I don't know of any cops who were issued tiaras....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

now can we include cartoon uniforms too? cuz a couple of them are just hideous.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol sarge


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The reno 911 pink uniforms were the worst.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

1989, I think the worst patch would have to be the nitro patch, if you try to use an AED and the person has a nitro patch, BOOM you just blew them up... Haha


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Better yet when that old guy drops those Nitro Pills! BOOOM!!!!!!!!!! Like an old episode of Batman!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

RISP uniform is fugly...

*Not a shot at RISP


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

hooters


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Texas Highway Patrol... the whole khaki/red/purple/blue just does not do it for me

I do like the stetsons, though haha


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> jesus christ don't keep us in suspense... did the patch work?????


Yes, it actually did. Then I had to deal with the Holidays and my family. Now I start all over again.

I'll say this for anyone who is looking to stop smoking/dipping, Use the CVS brand patch. It works a hell of a lot better than the Nicoderm patches.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Delta784 said:


>


Holy Batman, Those look like they are purple!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_I remember some girls I went to college with used to wear patches, thick ones no doubt. Times have changed. :razz:_

you can always tell 70's porn by the thick patches


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> I remember some girls I went to college with used to wear patches, thick ones no doubt. *Times have changed*. :razz:


Certainly for the better in this case :mrgreen:


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

delta the color is really called eggplant


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

LTJMC said:


> delta the color is really called eggplant


I just call it "fugly".


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

View attachment 608


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

is that men without hats in the safety dance video? Got to love the 80's!


----------

